# Valley View, OH, Fritz, M, Kennel 34



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

Fritz - Kennel 34
German Shepherd Dog: An adoptable dog in Valley View, OH
Large • Adult • Male

Fritz is a 4 year old German Shepard male. This beautiful guy is super affectionate and looking for a family that will give him love and attention. He was wonderful for his bath and grooming. Please come in and meet him. Ask for kennel #34.
WE CANNOT HOLD ANIMALS FOR ANYONE. ALL DOGS ARE ADOPTED ON A FIRST COME/FIRST SERVE BASIS TO QUALIFIED HOMES.
WE'RE OPEN TUESDAY - SATURDAY: 10:30 AM - 4:30 PM AND CLOSED ON SUNDAY AND MONDAY. PLEASE COME VISIT US!
More about Fritz - Kennel 34
Coat length: Medium
Fritz - Kennel 34's Contact Info
Cuyahoga County Animal Shelter, Valley View, OH
216-525-PUPS
Email Cuyahoga County Animal Shelter
See more pets from Cuyahoga County Animal Shelter
For more information, visit Cuyahoga County Animal Shelter's Web site.


----------



## Sudilar (Jun 13, 2001)

Cutie!!!! Bump.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Bump


----------

